# Your wishlist for your next body...



## Dave (Sep 13, 2011)

Not sure if there is something like a wishlist thread here... haven't found one, so I thought I just open it up. Hope that's okay...

What do you want for your next DSLR? What are your dreams, your wishes, guess everything is possible...

I'm waiting for the *7D Mk II* (maybe the 5D3). What I like to see...
- GPS
- WLan (or an equivilent technology to transfer data to the PC)
- 2x CF card slot - or even better: CF Card AND SD-Card slot
- really cool would be the option to save RAWs on the CF and JPGs at the SD
- flip screen
- a simple configurable file naming system that addtionally allows you to simply add a new folder by one click for the upcomming images
- more video functionality (AF, the video "crop zoom" from the 600D)
- auto ISO where you can set an upper limit (not sure if the 7D already has this)
- an external LCD with blue light instead of this orange thing (I love blue)
- making the 15-85 an L lense with F4
- the same price as the current version

regards, Dave


----------



## K-amps (Sep 13, 2011)

More than 3 AEB's and from 1/3 to 3EV stops for each bracket. (Like they have in the 1D bodies)

If Canon wants to have this option in their better bodies then just do this:

xxxD = 3AEB
xxD = 5AEB
xD = 7AEB
1D = 9 or custom level AEB

Ability for the Camera to Digital zoom in-camera i.e. be able to set custom crops.

Circumvent the AA and Bayer filters somehow and give us more sharpness... Maybe create a 60mp sensor, with 20MP's dedicated to each primary color, with processed image at 20mp all colors combined digitally... Kind of like Foveon but done right! Maybe this one is for the 1D bodies... this will help them separate them from the other FF bodies in the line up.


----------



## LuCoOc (Sep 13, 2011)

Dave said:


> Not sure if there is something like a wishlist thread here... haven't found one



There's kind of a 5D III wishlist thread:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,818.0.html#msg10532

However I don't like to post long wishlists as it is highly unlikely that anybody official will ever take care of them. But to be honest: If enough people post a feature all over the internet it could be different. Proof me worng

I like the idea of saving RAWs on a CF and JPEGs on SD


----------



## JonJT (Sep 13, 2011)

For the 7d mkii:
3 stops increase in dynamic range
Very usable ISO 12800/serious reduction in noise at all lower ISO settings
Limits on auto exposure shutter speed in Av mode and limits on aperture in Tv mode.
At least 5 shot AEB
In-Camera Geotagging
A sensor with microlenses that does not reduce sensor sensitivity at f-stop values of 1.4 or faster
Dual SD-card slots
RAW histograms
RAW picture review
Focal length display during picture review
I don't think I'll need any AF points but, improved low light AF performance is always welcomed
No banding issues like with the current dual DIGIC 4 hardware in the 7d, absolutely none
An appreciable increase in the number of photosites, only IF the aforementioned things can be achieved.


----------



## EYEONE (Sep 13, 2011)

5D mark III = 5D Mark II + 7D's autofocus system.

Done.


----------



## nikkito (Sep 13, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> 5D mark III = 5D Mark II + 7D's autofocus system.
> 
> Done.



i agree, and also the screen of the 60D would be useful.


----------



## Dave (Sep 13, 2011)

nikkito said:


> i agree, and also the screen of the 60D would be useful.



Don't worry... If there is one thing for sure than a flip screen in the next Canon releases (may be except the 1D, but I doubt it)


----------



## kubelik (Sep 14, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> 5D mark III = 5D Mark II + 7D's autofocus system.
> 
> Done.



my take:

5D mark III = 

5D II basic specs + form factor
7D autofocus
11 EV usable dynamic range
16-bit RAW
36 MP
non-banding grain in shadow areas

pretty simple


----------



## nikkito (Sep 14, 2011)

Dave said:


> nikkito said:
> 
> 
> > i agree, and also the screen of the 60D would be useful.
> ...



that would be cool, at first when i saw it i thought it looked not so professional, but the truth is that it's very helpful.


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 14, 2011)

JonJT said:


> For the 7d mkii:
> RAW histograms
> RAW picture review


I'm only an amateur so might be missing something, but I shoot my 7D in RAW only mode and get histograms and picture review fine?


----------



## Neeneko (Sep 14, 2011)

Personally, I just want whatever bodies come out to be really popular so the used market gets flooded with old 1Ds ones, which I then pick up for cheap.

Though I admit it would be nice if Canon released a camera that had good UV performance. Canon has fallen so far behind there that using a Canon camera for UV photography is treated as kinda a joke. I am kinda hoping that when Canon puts out a mirrorless camera it will be like the NEX-5 and be able to handle real time capture.


----------



## MK5GTI (Sep 14, 2011)

my whishlist would be a lower mp count for non-professional shooter who never print in poster size.


an APS-C with 12mp with outstanding high ISO and Dynamic range.

Phase detection continuous AF during video (Fuji did that right?)

or 

a FF with 16-18mp, 7D AF, Phase detection continuous AF during video recording.


100% sure Canon will keep doing the mp race.


----------



## Stu_bert (Sep 14, 2011)

PeterJ said:


> JonJT said:
> 
> 
> > For the 7d mkii:
> ...


What you see on preview is based on the embedded jpeg within the raw, not the raw....Same for histograms


----------



## Eagle Eye (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd like a 5d Mark II with slightly improved noise at high ISO, particularly at 6400 and below. I'd also like improved dynamic range and a 12mp sRAW option. A single SD slot instead of a CF slot would be nice. 25% longer battery life would be useful as well. I'd be okay with an on-board master flash; I'd probably take the camera on vacation more if it could double for snapshots at night. If the PictureStyles button was user-assignable, say to mirror lock-up or something, that would be beneficial. Perhaps I'm the only person in the world, but I actually like the 5d Mark II's autofocus. I appreciate that it's not cluttered with autofocus points. When I use AF, I just use the center point anyway. BUT, I realize that's just me and it's an important move for Canon to improve the AF to the 7D level.


----------



## Bokehmon (Sep 18, 2011)

Waiting on a 1DV

1. FF sensor that is 1-2 stops better in iso and dynamic range

2. Better ergonomics, maybe a new power switch too?

3. Video, don't really care... just whatever those video fanatics want...

4. 1Ds viewfinder or better

5. 10 or more fps, 9 shot bracketing... yes 7 is not enough for me.

6. More peripheral AF points

7. 3:2 high res BRIGHT AND ACCURATE oled

8. all those niceties: GPS, built in wifi?, electronic level

9. radio flash  also, radio triggering

10. 1.3, 1.6 crop modes plus 16:9 and 21:9 crop modes, a panorama mode would be nice too

That's pretty much all I can think about for now.... all these can easily be put into the next camera.


----------



## Jonny2nite (Sep 19, 2011)

This is probably going to happen in the future but I bet the BIG companies will not embrace this for a while but I would like to see it sooner than later.

Apps for the camera. 

I have a Android camera and there are some really cool apps that I can install on the camera. Imagine all the cool things you could do if you could run any software on your camera and it can control all the camera features to do what you want! I also hope for wireless device connectivity so as I take a photo the camera sends the file to my phone and my phone can store as a backup and upload to the internet. I know eye-fi has something like this but I think if it was built in with the apps capability it could really be awesome.


----------



## Dave (Sep 19, 2011)

Agreed... But the classic camera companies will refuse to think that far.
I'm also sure that this is the future. But I guess there will be an other company who will first bring a camera with apps. Maybe google or apple... Unlikely but not impossible.


----------



## JimKarczewski (Sep 19, 2011)

VOICE TAGS for cameras other than the 1D line????

I can't yet afford a 1D, even though I shoot sports. 7D/5D would have no issues with adding tags, just a matter of adding the software in the firmware, since they already have mics. Just annoys the hell out of me that Nikon does it with lower end bodies and canon doesn't.


----------



## jabeling (Sep 19, 2011)

My ideal 5D Mark III:

For Photography:
1 Better AF, more cross censors. (Specially for use with wide aperture L lenses)
2 Even better high ISO
3 No more MP
4 Faster shutter (for Hypersync use with Pocketwizard)

For Video:
5 Reliable High Res (flip-) screen 
6 Better noise amp
7 Live on screen audio monitoring
8 Headphone out for monitoring sound
9 RAW Video
(10 Video AF)


-------------------
www.abeling.nl


----------



## Forceflow (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, why not join the fun...

My 7D Mark II wishlist

* keep it APS-C
* moderately higher MP (maybe 21)
* faster (~10fps)
* larger buffer for at least 30 RAW images (or better yet continuous shooting at 10fps)
* changeable focusing screen (split-prism anyone?)
* radio controlled slave flash

Those are the things that I would really like to see in a new 7D. (Besides the obvious of course, less noise, more dynamic range, better overall images)


----------



## messus (Sep 19, 2011)

There has been discussions about this before here.

Anyway, I do not care about GPS, WIFI etc.. 

What we need is Canon to focus on: BETTER PICTURE QUALITY AND FASTER HARDWARE (CPU/SHUTTER) !!

Meaning for my 5D3 wishlist:

Much better ISO (2-3 stops)
Much faster writing to memory cards, utilizing UDMA7 fully (100MBps++!!)
No more megapixels please!!
Improved AF
4K RAW video !!


----------



## phacopsrana (Sep 19, 2011)

Wish list?

-5D series body size with 1D series construction and weatherproofing;
-FF, of course, with 100% viewfinder coverage. Resolution is just fine on the 5D II;
-*MIRROR UP LEVER, PLEASE!*
-Options to customize, much as you would a car. Me, I'd opt for no video, WiFi, GPS, etc., for example;
-Simplified interface. Right now there are too many buttons and things buried in Custom Function. Look at the Leica S2 or M9 interface. Beautifully simple. Intuitive. Does not require trying to memorize the manual , tossing the manual in frustration :-[, futzing around with camera functions, not getting it right, then going back to the manual you pretended to grasp . 5D II's Customized settings on the upper left dial (the old film rewind location--if people here still remember those things!) are maybe a good compromise.

This body, of course, will never get made. It will be cheaper to make, but the market probably won't be there. But this is a wish list, and I can certainly wish for what amounts to a Canon 5D III Safari body.


----------



## dealaddict (Sep 19, 2011)

Although I really hope this is true, based on the history, I don't have much faith in this. In order to be a Nikon killer, besides the better noise at high ISO and better dynamic range, it needs to have better AF capability. 

If it has all those 3, then it is the 3D that people looking for, and it won't be an entry level FF, I guess.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, if this is a wishlist for my next body, I'll take Halle Berry.

Thanks.

;D


----------



## UrbanVoyeur (Sep 19, 2011)

Eye Movement Focusing!

It wasn't a very popular feature, but I really miss it from my EOS 3 and Elan 7. It was fast, precise, and allowed me to take multiple spot readings without dials.


----------



## hambergler (Sep 19, 2011)

Either 1D Mark V or 5D Mark III

D3S like AF system and Low Light Performance
25-32 MP
1080P @ 60 fps
Improved DR
1.3x and 1.6x Crop Modes


----------



## jesrodmar (Sep 20, 2011)

I would like Canon would add a new focusing mode that would automatically focus at the hyperfocal distance. Thinking about it, the only thing the camera needs to calculate the distance is the focal distance (it knows it), the aperture (it knows it) and the circle of confussion diameter (it's a constant value for each camera). Then the camera would focus the len at that distance. It would be great for night, where there are great difficulties to focus and landscape photography.

In this mode the camera would ignore the focus points and would focus at the hyperfocal distance.

Wouldn't it be great?


----------



## K-amps (Sep 20, 2011)

jesrodmar said:


> I would like Canon would add a new focusing mode that would automatically focus at the hyperfocal distance. Thinking about it, the only thing the camera needs to calculate the distance is the focal distance (it knows it), the aperture (it knows it) and the circle of confussion diameter (it's a constant value for each camera). Then the camera would focus the len at that distance. It would be great for night, where there are great difficulties to focus and landscape photography.
> 
> In this mode the camera would ignore the focus points and would focus at the hyperfocal distance.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great?



Do you want it Pro AF (not 7D like)? ;D


----------



## JohnC (Sep 20, 2011)

There's a simple feature I'd like to see. Backlit buttons. In a time when you probably wouldn't consider buying a mobile phone without this feature, it's ridiculous that we still have to fumble around in the dark studio with a camera. 
--


----------



## mikahyva (Sep 20, 2011)

15+ megapixels, same type LCD-screen as D60. FF sensor, decent ISO 6400. weather protection. multiple card slot. 1080p/60 fps video, in body interval and long exposure bracketing timer function would be amazing.
battery to last atleast 4 hours of video recording. wireless image transfer (for tethered shooting). in-body IS would be nice too. 1 million cycle shutter life. (i keep on dreaming of most features for long i know)


----------



## markIVantony (Sep 20, 2011)

>>Your wishlist for your next body...

I would have the body of Arnold Schwarzenegger or Franco Columbu...

Seriously, I would upgrade my 1D Mark IV for the following (in order of importance):
1. less noise at high ISO
2. increased dynamic range
3. FF sensor
4. 10+ FPS
5. 21+ MP

Wish list:
- camera to subject distance indicator in viewfinder
- built-in wifi (alternatively, dual card slots with a type of RAID striping mode would allow more writing throughput; just need the corresponding software to recombine data from two cards back into one at the computer)
- an auto-calibrate feature that compares a contrast detect focus reading with phase detect reading to auto update the micro-adjust for a given lens. seems like all the individual pieces to do this are present; just need the firmware algorithm.

Added bonuses:
- autofocus during video (I might actually use the video feature if it had this)


----------



## Dave (Sep 21, 2011)

> built-in wifi (alternatively, dual card slots with a type of RAID striping mode would allow more writing throughput; just need the corresponding software to recombine data from two cards back into one at the computer)


Cool idea, you could double the speed of writing daa on the cards without buying bloody expensive CFs.

But imo there is no need for bit-operations. It would be quite enough to save the images on two cards alternatley...


----------



## GlamourDave (Sep 22, 2011)

I love that idea of backlit buttons. Consider it added to my list of things I would like to see. Such as:

40mp or better resolution
Dual Digic V processors
Dual CF card slots
Dual SD card slots
Be able to specify which card slots are used for stills & video. And be able to specify whether card slots are for storage & backup or continous storage for the designated card usage.
Increase the number of custom profile settings that can be saved. Be able to custom name each profile setting.
In-Camera geotagging
In-Camera LAN WiFi service
Raw picture review and histograms

And finally, I would love to see the camera body styled in White with black & red trim. In my book that would be ver cool.


----------



## jesrodmar (Sep 27, 2011)

Canon cameras don't show focal distance when you display a photo on the camera screen. Nikon do.


----------



## moreorless (Sep 27, 2011)

Personally I'd like to see a "landscape" FF body, I'm happy enough with the FPS and AF on my 550D and from the sound of it the current 5D mk2 ISO performance would probabley be all I really need aswell. For me to pull the trigger and upgrade to FF sometime in the next year more megapixels and a fully weather sealed body would be the most desireble, perhaps a weak AA filter aswell.


----------



## RichFisher (Sep 27, 2011)

1D function / controls in 5D-sized body

Bracket DOF - set close and far points, f stop, and have the camera adjust focus so I can merge images to get increased DOF.

remove anti-alias filter (handle this in s/w post processing)


----------



## geohsia (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope that the 5DIII retains the simplicity of the 5D Mark II

Body
- Swivel LCD
- Groove around LCD for third-party's to lock in their own viewfinder. Today's myriad of solutions aren't so good
- Swivel LCD lock so that heavier viewfinder's don't pull out the LCD unintentionally

- Headphone jack (where flash port is)
- move flash port to the front of the body somewhere.

- Add third scroll wheel around the mode dial.
- Add locking button to scroll wheel. I added that to my 5D2 and love it
- How does the scroll wheel around the mode dial work? Normally it just scrolls freely and the mode dial does not change but when you press the mode dial lock button it locks the wheel to the dial and you can switch the mode dial.
- The third scroll wheel should be customizable. I'd use it for adjusting audio levels. Maybe for Manual Focs you have variable zoom levels. I have no idea... 

- Front or Back Scroll wheel with smooth scrolling. This is for the next generation of lenses that allow for gradual aperture adjustment

Internals
- Update AF to all cross sensors like 7D
- Increase DR
- Keep current resolution
- No Jello
- No Moire

NEW
- Create super connector for intelligent grips
- Photo grip would be like what we have now, more batteries, duplicate buttons.
- Video grip 
- Add 2x XLR connectors (stereo)
- BNC video out (HDMI)
- I'm sure others more experienced in video would have more interesting things to add
- Make this open to third-party's who want to add custom grips with more / less /different features

I would like the see the 5D Mark III not get bogged down by too much video specific stuff (monitoring audio is key though). I think the add-on interface would allow for a much wider myriad of uses


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 28, 2011)

A little out of the box.

Full frame 35mm Square
12-14MB
8-9 fps
Sync speed - 1/500 or 1/1000
High ISO quality, Mark IV is great and wouldn't complain, but a slight improve on 4000-5000

oh the way out there wish- in camera facial id - a huge dream!!!
so when I photograph players on the field when they have no numbers, I can know who they are


sure I am forgetting something


----------



## gmrza (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think anyone has mentioned this one:

Ability to integrate with a barcoding or similar system to populate metadata during large jobs - e.g. to get the subject's name or other data into the RAW file for simplified workflow and organisation of jobs with large numbers of images. (Something like what the 7DSV has...)


----------



## Chris primadona (Sep 28, 2011)

All I want is a modern full frame 1 series pro body with better DR than the current system.

A few nice additions would be gps, built in wifi and ettl II wireless trigger for the new speedlights, a moire filter you can remove/disable for sharper images like the digital medium format cameras, higher sync speeds 1/500+, additional hotshoe on side of body, tilt/shift + auto leveling sensor for the landscape people, larger touchscreen display (so clients can flick through images easier and pinch to zoom etc) and a menu more like an android smartphone than a 20 year old t.v. ;D


----------



## jesrodmar (Sep 29, 2011)

One simply thing. Aperture values blink on Canon cameras when light is too high or too low. I would like they would also have some kind of sound to alert about this. You should be able to configure this. I think that the sound of the cameras could be used to give them some functionalities. 

For example, if the photo is overexposed and some part of the foto is completely white, sound alert. This way you can change the settings instead of taking some overexposed photos.


----------



## markIVantony (Sep 29, 2011)

I really like the concept of this thread (intentional or otherwise). Not only are good ideas presented, the big companies can never patent these ideas because it is in the public domain (prior art). They can, however, implement them, and other companies don't have to pay royalties to the owning entity.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 29, 2011)

jesrodmar said:


> One simply thing. Aperture values blink on Canon cameras when light is too high or too low. I would like they would also have some kind of sound to alert about this. You should be able to configure this. I think that the sound of the cameras could be used to give them some functionalities.
> 
> For example, if the photo is overexposed and some part of the foto is completely white, sound alert. This way you can change the settings instead of taking some overexposed photos.



Talk about acoustic feedback to hawk eared subjects.... when I take pics of kids... it's hard enough to get them to focus without beeping sounds coming to them.


----------



## J. McCabe (Sep 29, 2011)

Dave said:


> > built-in wifi (alternatively, dual card slots with a type of RAID striping mode would allow more writing throughput; just need the corresponding software to recombine data from two cards back into one at the computer)
> 
> 
> Cool idea, you could double the speed of writing daa on the cards without buying bloody expensive CFs.
> ...



Why would that be useful ?

Video can be recorded w/o bloody expensive CFs, and raws can be solved by switching cards after every photo, eliminating the need for special software to read the data.


----------



## jesrodmar (Sep 29, 2011)

K-amps said:


> jesrodmar said:
> 
> 
> > One simply thing. Aperture values blink on Canon cameras when light is too high or too low. I would like they would also have some kind of sound to alert about this. You should be able to configure this. I think that the sound of the cameras could be used to give them some functionalities.
> ...



It should be a feature that could be configurable (volume, disable/enable it). 
Sometimes you take a photo, i.e. a wedding and you overexpose the white dress. Maybe you take 3 or 4 photos until you check them and correct the exposure or the flash. It the camera could beep after taking the first photo you could realise of your problem and fix it. 

If you don't want a camera full of beeps, then disable it. Vibration could be another way to do this.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 29, 2011)

jesrodmar said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > jesrodmar said:
> ...



I agree with you in principle... though for a given shoot (lets say outdoors) some areas will always get burnt in sunlight with a frame with good DR, so one might disable the constant notifications and then forget to put it on for the wedding pic...  The vibration is also an interesting option , though adding weight/cost and battery drain (Canon will opt for a beeper probably)... perhaps might be implemented in a 1D body.


----------



## markIVantony (Sep 29, 2011)

J. McCabe said:


> Dave said:
> 
> 
> > > built-in wifi (alternatively, dual card slots with a type of RAID striping mode would allow more writing throughput; just need the corresponding software to recombine data from two cards back into one at the computer)
> ...



When reading the "new camera wishlist" type of threads, I ran across many people complaining that they don't want more MP because it would require expensive/fast cards (particularly for a 1DMKIV-class). Example: shooting 40 MP pics @ 10 fps.

So my wishlist in a new camera was targeted at that complaint. RAID 0 is designed to increase performance by splitting the data written across multiple storage devices. In basic terms, half the pic is written to card1; the other half to card2; in effect, you're only writing a 20MP pic to each card (using the example). And of course you don't have to use it that way - it's an option.


----------



## KitH (Sep 29, 2011)

Lots of good ideas posted already.

I'd like to see them put an electronic aperture control ring around the lens mount - like the old OM1 / OM2 did for shutter speed (if there's space) to make the videographers happy with stepless aperture control where they want it, near the lens, but without everyone needing to splash out on a whole new series of video specific lenses. 

Then I'd ask for better integration with tethered displays using whatever new gadgets come along, such as the next generation iPad and the Galaxy S2 HD smartphones. Those gadget manufacturers will improve screen performance and post-processing power much faster than Canon can. Even better if it could be fastened to some hardpoints on the camera, and work with a viewfinder image that wouldn't be out of place in medium or large format. Then there's the opportunity to share the workload of image processing between the in-camera chips and the tethered devices. Maybe do a lot of the post processing right there which usually happens on the PC afterwards. Things like perspective control in software, attaching metadata, geotagging, adding commentary for shot logging, rough cuts or news editing to squirt out over 3G, etc... all of those become a lot easier. 


Noted the earlier postings mentioning patents and prior art. None of this is new or especially patentable, it's just putting together pretty obvious things, which already exist, into the mix to open up some new ways of working.


----------



## samthefish (Sep 30, 2011)

1st Priority: More dynamic range! HDR photos are cool but are a pain to take / process and the subject must be still generally. This one feature would improve photo IQ better than any other.
2nd Priority: Wireless connectivity with cloud upload feature. Imagine camera backing up your photos as soon as you're in a wireless hotspot.
3rd Priority: Better autofocus for moving subjects. I've missed more good photos due to AI/Servo letting me down on the 7d than any other problem - and I hear the 7d has better AF than many of the bodies.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 30, 2011)

KitH said:


> Lots of good ideas posted already.
> 
> ... Then I'd ask for better integration with tethered displays using whatever new gadgets come along, such as the next generation iPad and the Galaxy S2 HD smartphones. Those gadget manufacturers will improve screen performance and post-processing power much faster than Canon can. Even better if it could be fastened to some hardpoints on the camera, and work with a viewfinder image that wouldn't be out of place in medium or large format. Then there's the opportunity to share the workload of image processing between the in-camera chips and the tethered devices. Maybe do a lot of the post processing right there which usually happens on the PC afterwards. Things like perspective control in software, attaching metadata, geotagging, adding commentary for shot logging, rough cuts or news editing to squirt out over 3G, etc... all of those become a lot easier.



+1 

Canon should release SDK's for integration to iOS/Android, so that solutions like Promote / remote liveview and other functionality is seamless with the mobile devices.


----------



## J. McCabe (Sep 30, 2011)

markIVantony said:


> J. McCabe said:
> 
> 
> > Dave said:
> ...



1. The issue isn't with the time it takes to record a single photo, but rather with taking several photos in continuous mode. In this case, how does writing the first half of each photo to one card and the second half to the other better than what I suggested ?

2. The issues I have with higher MP are not just card speed, but also card size (double the MP count, double the card size I need for the same number of photos), disk space, as well as RAM & processor speed required to process the photos.

Yes, some photographers need high MP. If the 5Dmk3 has more than 24MP, it would discourage me from upgrading.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 30, 2011)

J. McCabe said:


> If the 5Dmk3 has more than 24MP, it would discourage me from upgrading.



Yes it would.... but c'mon, you'd still get one


----------



## J. McCabe (Sep 30, 2011)

K-amps said:


> J. McCabe said:
> 
> 
> > If the 5Dmk3 has more than 24MP, it would discourage me from upgrading.
> ...



Want to put your money where your mouth is ?


----------



## rowanlamb (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd really like to see some sort of stepless choice in resolution. The 5D mk2 obviously has smaller raw formats available, but the jump from full resolution down to 10mp is too far - I much rather an infinitely adjustable scale, controlled by the control wheel.


----------



## K-amps (Oct 3, 2011)

J. McCabe said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > J. McCabe said:
> ...



Resistance is futlie, we will all be assimilated !


----------



## Flake (Oct 3, 2011)

Judging from the future smaller cameras at the click exhibition and the Canon guy who said fewer pixels are better, I think the next generation of DSLRs might well have.

No real increase in MP count
Far better noise / dynamic range performance
Remote live view (bluetooth?) to smart phone
Wireless file transfer built in
Wireless flash trigger built in


----------



## ThomasN (Oct 9, 2011)

Listing my wishes and summing up others the perfect camera should look this:

1.	FF 18 â€“ 21 magapixel is enuoug, rather have high ISO 100.25600 or more)
2.	Articulated screen 3,3" OLED 1.1 mil. pixels display (OLED gets better view in the sun light)
(nice when holding camera over a crowd and protection when not in use, turn the screen in against camera)
3.	Zoom in and out with finger touch on 3,3â€ OLED screen
4.	Live View WITH autofocus
5.	Continuous shooting 8-9 fps
6.	Magnisium alloy body
7.	Water resistant (Weathersealing)
8.	AF points as 7D
9.	2 SD Card slot (no PCâ€™s have CD Card slot, all have SD Card slot)
10.	Be able to specify which card slots are used for stills & video. And be able to specify whether card slots are for storage & backup or continous storage for the designated card usage.
11.	A simple configurable file naming system (when you again have taken 9999 pic. you have the same name)
12.	2x Digic V for faster write speed to memory cards and general processing capability
13.	GPS geotagging
14.	Use Smart Phone as remote trigger (Bluetooth)
15.	Use Smart Phone as Live View monitor (Bluetooth)
16.	Camera to subject distance indicator in viewfinder
17.	Wireless file transfer built in
18.	Wireless flash trigger built in 
19.	3G MicroSIM card giving cloud upload features where ever you are (maybe adding the MicroSIM card into at SD Card (when 2 SD Card slots)
20.	1080P @ 60 fps and autofocus during video
21.	Stereo mic 
22.	Adding external mic
23.	Mini-jack for headphone device

And I would not hesitate one second to buy it regardless of the price


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Oct 9, 2011)

phacopsrana said:


> -1D series construction and weatherproofing;
> -FF, 100% viewfinder coverage
> -Options to customize, much as you would a car. Me, I'd opt for no video, WiFi, GPS, etc
> 
> *It will be cheaper to make*



Next you'll be crying out for those inefficient automated mass production lines to be replaced by thousands of artisan craftsmen using hand tools in order to reduce costs & increase supply ;D

Bomb proof construction, FF with 100% viewfinder, and more production lines and complicated distribution so luddites can have features taken out doesn't equal cheaper! I'm afraid that sticking the video at the far end of the mode dial is the nearest you're going to get to your dream camera :-X


----------



## Joseph (Oct 9, 2011)

I completely agree with anyone here wanting a nicer VIEWFINDER , to be able to see my subject larger would be an amazing help - especially for me since I am in love with manual focus but rarely use it due to the viewfinders magnification.

CANON - give me a ENHANCED VIEWFINDER in the 1D bodies please !!!!!

I am ready to buy a new camera right now , and I am not going to lie , but I almost want a Hasselblad for the damn viewfinder - however , with how long I have been using Canon , I would love to continue giving them my patronage - but I want my VIEWFINDER !!!!!!!!

Ok I'm done yelling now lol


----------



## onkel_wart (Oct 9, 2011)

very simple list:
. around 18mb
. FF
. ISO above 50thsd with usable noise level
. weathersealing

not needed:
. video
. flipscreen
. live view
. any other mode than Manual (ok, you might chip in the p, av and tv)
. any fancy stuff like in-body raw processing, filters and so on
. hdmi out (are there really people around that connect their dslr to their tv?)

all in all I would like to have great camera not a gimmick loaded hightech toy ;-)


----------



## Picsfor (Oct 9, 2011)

After much consideration my wish list for my next body is as follows:

For it to be released and available to buy!


----------



## 100 (Oct 9, 2011)

My next body? 
Young and athletic. 
Now we just need to figure out how to transplant my mind. 

Anyway, like most people Iâ€™d like anything that improves image quality. Higher signal-to-noise ratio, more dynamic range and higher resolution. And things that make it easier to get the shots you want, like improved autofocus and higher fps. 
Nice to have are things like improved weather sealing, a robust flip screen (just for near to the ground macro photography, Iâ€™m not into video) build in wireless radio flash control and dual card slots. 

Iâ€™d also like more software options. Why limit bracketing to 3 or 5 images? Let me decide how many I want and how far they are apart. Same for things like ISO range, aperture range and shutter speed range. The ability to program them all (min â€“ max values) at the same time would be nice.


----------



## smartin53 (Oct 10, 2011)

Kinda hoping for something like the rumored 6D myself. I've been after a full frame camera but since I'm not a pro photographer, I haven't been able to justify the cost of a 5D Mk II. Settled with a 7D for now. I just don't know how Canon could cut the cost to introduce a 6D type camera without confusing the model lines between the 5D and 7D. The only guess would be to drop it to the prosumer level and maybe even differentiate the full frame from the APC-S ones by using a numbering scheme like 65D. Then you'd know you were using a full frame. Drop the chassis and weatherproofing down, introduce SD Cards and GPS. Continue whatever else you have now in the 5D and 7D sans the fancier pro autofocus. I'd definitely still get it.


----------



## Picsfor (Oct 10, 2011)

100 said:


> My next body?
> Young and athletic.



Just sign up with Model Mayhem or similar, that'll get you young and athletic


----------

